# Rolex Oyster stolen in burglary.



## Kristy (Jan 31, 2017)

My rolex was stolen when our house in Portsmouth, UK was burgled yesterday (31/1/17). It's a Rolex Oyster serial number 704506, silver bezel, white/cream face, silver digit lines, with a mid brown plain leather strap and genuine clasp. It was my great Uncles and I changed the strap so I could wear it to remember him. If anyone comes across it please call Hampshire Police. Also if anyone knows if I should be posting this on another site which tracks stolen Rolexs please let me know. Many thanks.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Very sorry to hear about this. 

You can register your watch on the link below if you haven't already.

https://rolextracker.com/en/

Rolex used to have there own registry service which stopped in 2011 I believe.

Cheers Martin


----------



## Kristy (Jan 31, 2017)

The police found my watch! So happy


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Super news!


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Great news :thumbs_up:


----------



## jizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

Hope they've found the [email protected]$#@*d who took it in the first place as well!

Im very happy for you Kristy! :laugh:


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Speaking of the Rolex registry, I believe in 2011 they no longer allowed public access to it (just authorized people) but I'm pretty sure it exists, just internally. You probably have to go to them or to the police and they'll put a track on that serial number.


----------

